# Terrific Toby



## bun-mommy (Mar 23, 2013)

I brought Toby home today. He has settled down a bit now because when I first had him, he was very hyper and did not want to be held. He bit my jacket and practically jumped out of my arms. 

Tonight, Toby has settled down a little because he let me pick him up with no problems and he is getting more confident about coming over to see me. 

I am so glad that I saved him. His previous owners would have eventually let him "run free." Toby didn't deserve that, nor did any other rabbit that experienced that. His birthday is in July and he will be one year old. He is still young enough that I hope he will be comfortable living here. :apollo:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 23, 2013)

I read all about him in another thread, he is very handsome .

And very hyper, he will probably get a lot more confident as the time goes by.

I can't believe the neighbors would just let him free if you didn't adopt him instead of the other bunny. It is so good that you saved him. I'm sure Toby would be very grateful if he understood what you did for him.

What date is his birthday? I'll be wishing him a very happy birthday when the time comes around .


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh, I saw him on the other thread and am so glad you took him in, he is such a cute little fellow. I hope that you´ll keep us posted now on how he´s doing and he is so lucky to have found someone to care for him. He will settle down and I´m sure with time he will bond with you and be more settled being handled. Can´t wait to see more pics of him, he´s such a cutie.


----------



## bun-mommy (Mar 26, 2013)

Toby is adjusting well to our way of life. Yesterday, he let me pick him up with hardly any problems. 

I am not sure of his birthday, but I do know he was born in July. I was thinking of celebrating on the fourth, or the 15th which is my mom's birthday. Maybe I could even figure out a way for him to pick! 

He sure is adventurous. The other day, he was on the floor and tried to jump into my brother's lap. He didn't make it, but he is not shy.:hbunnysmell:
I also gave him a cardboard box to play with and I stuffed it with hay. He is really enjoying it.

He doesn't seem to mind our dog, Abby. She liked our last bunnies, Jake and Roy, only Jake didn't like Abby. I think that Abby and Toby are going to get along great. I'll have to take a picture of the two together:carrot:carrot

Toby also enjoys cheering on the Pittsburgh Penguins with my brother. Toby was glued to the screen!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 26, 2013)

That's great that he's adjusting well. And that's a good sign of trust that he let you hold him.

I'm not sure of my rabbit Ash's birthday either. But I think it is sometime in April. I'll try to figure out a way for Ash to pick his own birthday too. If I come up with anything I'll let you know!

That's good that he isn't shy, Ash isn't either and he is soo friendly! He comes to us for pats and he loves to give us kisses.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 26, 2013)

He sounds really friendly and seems that he´s adapting well and getting used to you. Bandy´s birthday is on the 14th April, he´ll be one year old and I can´t believe how the time has passed. I think we all kind of guess unless you´re sure from age they are when you get them.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 26, 2013)

I made Ash a cardboard house and stuffed it with hay too. He just ate the hay .

That's cool that he's getting along with Abby! I'm sure the two will have great fun together. .


----------



## bun-mommy (Apr 2, 2013)

:bunny18Well, the other day Toby learned how to spill his bowls. I was really hoping that he wouldn't learn. He has plenty of toys, but I want to try to buy some new ones and switch them out so he won't get bored with them. Also, he was outside for the first time the other day. He seemed a little nervous, but otherwise enjoyed it, along with a little digging.

Quick question: Sometimes when he is in his cage and I am playing with him, he tries to "dig" on my coat sleeve. It's cute, but I don't know why he does this. Is he playing too or does he just want to dig and need to get outside more?:happybunny:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

You can buy him ceramic food bowls, they are too heavy for a bunny to spill.

About him digging on your shirt, someone correct me if I'm wrong but I think ts just natural bunny behavior.


----------



## bun-mommy (Apr 5, 2013)

:happyrabbit:I switched his bowls and he now has short wide bowls. Hopefully they won't spill. 

Apparently, he enjoyed digging on his cage wire with his last owners. I'm just concerned about him getting hurt.

Toby was just thumping a while ago. It drives our dog, Abby, crazy. But I talked calmly to both of them and they were quiet. I wonder what was scaring him.:biggrin:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes, I hope he isn't able to spill those.

I wonder why he was thumping, he was either scared of something, or sometimes rabbits thump at you because they are mad at you.


----------



## bun-mommy (Apr 8, 2013)

Toby was outside again yesterday in the grass and his previous owners happened to stop over. They couldn't believe how happy he seemed. They also thought he looked fatter. 

My mom got some new toys for him today. The one is actually for cats, but it is on a platform and had a spring with a mouse on it. He really seemed to like it. The only problem is the little stuffed mouse has catnip in it. Is catnip bad for buns? If it is then I can alter his toy and put something else on top. He also now has plastic keys, but he showed no interest in them. Maybe with time. I don't think that he's used to playing.:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::happybunny:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 8, 2013)

That's funny that his previous owners stoppeed by. Its good that they got to see how well he is doing.

I think bunnies can eat catnip, I googled it and the answers were yes as a treat. I got Ash some plastic keys and he didn't play with them either. I don't think Ash likes those kinds of toys. Maybe its the same for Toby.


----------



## bun-mommy (Aug 9, 2013)

:bunny5 Toby is still digging on my shirt. I'll be standing at the cage and he hops over and starts "digging" on my belly. I make him stop, because I don't always have on old shirts. Is there a reason he's doing this or does he just enjoy digging that much? 

He really seems like he wants to be friends with our dog, but Abby just doesn't seem too interested. I think she misses Roy and is reluctant to let another bunny in her life. But she has become slightly more comfortable around him. Toby doesn't care. He'll run up to Abby, but she just runs off.
:bambiandthumper


----------



## bun-mommy (Aug 9, 2013)

I know what you mean about thumping at you. When I walk over to Toby, and I stop to see Abby first, he'll get mad and throw all of his toys and thump to get my attention. He's so cute when he's angry though. :anotherbun
Toby actually loves his mouse toy. He'll pick it up and throw it and pick it up and move it to a different place over and over. Maybe Ash would like one!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Aug 13, 2013)

lol, I don't think so. Ash won't play with toys like that! Good to hear Toby is doing good and its nice seeing you on again!


----------

